# Socializing



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I have had Chloe since april 25th and its seems like socializing is going *very very slow*. When she is in her cage I can pet her and feed her with minimal huffing. She will come and sniff my hand.
I pick her up sometimes she balls up, most times she doesnt. It seems like she has more of a flight response and hits the ground running and is in a "panic mode".. I pick her up using her blanket/towel for this reason. She is so hard to control and literally tries to jump out of my arms at times. Once she is in my arms, she is impossible to touch all she does is huff and run, unlike when she is on the floor of her cage.

Has anyone experienced a hedgie that likes to run away more than one who will ball up. Is me getting her from a pet store maybe a factor?? *And any suggestions on how I can make her a little easier to handle? or socialize her better. How long does it normally take for a hedgie to get more comfortable with an owner (in general)*.. I admit I am still kind of shy and timid of the quills myself . Even knowing they dont really hurt doesnt make it easier lol _*BUT i REFUSE to give up and let the little ball of quills win*_!!!  :evil:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sometimes earning a hedgie's trust can take months and months, it just takes a lot of patience. What time of day are you taking your girl out? Because she's always so active for you, maybe taking her out in the morning (when she's tired and just wants to sleep) would encourage her to just relax on you, instead of spazzing out. Just let her sleep in a blanket on your lap or what not, your scent and general presence will help her get more comfortable.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Its nice to know it takes a long time!!. I have tried to pick her up early morning, afternoon, evening. When she is sleeping, when she is awake and there seems to be no difference. As soon as I wake her up or take her from her cage she is ready to run. If I didnt know better I would think she has hedgie attention deficit disorder LOL I have even tried picking her up in her hedgie bag while sleeping but the movement wakes her up and she goes in to panic and run around mode. I am wondering if it is because she has been handled and disturbed sooo much in the petstore at all hours that this is now her reaction?? I am hopeing with time she tames down. Thanx lizardGirl for your reassurance I will take all the suggestions I can get.


----------

